# Below Fred Hartman Bridge



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, last Thursday, I launched on the East side of the FH bridge for the first time. I usually fish in West Galveston Bay, but the trip to the FH bridge is about an hour shorter from my home in the FM1960/Willowbrook area. 

No fish, but I just bumped around a little, trying to learn the lay of the bay. Two and a half hours of throwing topwaters, touts and spinners brought not even a bite. That was OK..I was just scouting. I really never was more than a mile or so from my launch point. I worked my way to the North mostly.

I hope to go back Sunday or Monday morning. The water up there appears to be filled with "obstructions" and nearly every area is pretty well marked with warning signs. Usually, such structure would hold fish??.. would it not? How safe is it to drift those areas, in a small, shallow drifting, El Pescador flats boat??

Anyone with any tips for fishing ( artificials) the upper Trinity by launching either at the FH bridge or other nearby places? I am trying to spend more time fishing and less time driving. Two hours to WestBay and then two hours back takes up a lot of time.

Any and all help appreciated....thanks RichG TX


----------



## bannajoe (Sep 3, 2004)

why does it take you 2 hrs to get to galveston from were you live ilive around 1960 an 290 takes me about 1hr 10 minutes thats in the water at galveston bait an tackle


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, if I was at 290 instead of FM1960 at Champions, then I could save some time, too. It takes 20 minutes just to get to I-45 no matter which way I go. Then, right through the heart of downtown traffic at 7 or so in the morning, towing my boat....Add in the run down West Isle to get to the launch at Pirates....two hours, give or take 10 minutes. I could save some road time by launching at the causeay, but then I just have to add boat time to get to the mid-West Bay...


Any help on the upper Trinity????

thanks RichG TX


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I think a map of trinity is in order here, There is some great spots in this area. Burnette bay produces nice fish this time of year but don't eat the fish. There is Dow reef McCullum Park all the way to the spillway. If you take 146 a lil further there is Sylvian boat ramp or even Kema and fish seabrook, Eagle point, Dollar, Moses, East bay. Get maps of upper bay,East bay and trinity bay at Academy.

Lil help!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Eagle Point, Moses, etc. ( I used to keep a boat at Moses) are all more driving time, which is what I was trying to avoid. 

I intended to give Burnett Bay a try, and I'll give Dow Reef a try also. Not worrying about eating the fish, since I am mostly CPR. How's Scott Bay and Tabbs bay in the Winter??
Thanks
regards, RichG TX


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

What is wrong with the fish to where you are not suppose to eat it? What about the texas city area, is it ok to eat fish from there?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ok, lets have this discussion. AGAIN*

There is nothing wrong with the fish. The advisory is not to consume any catfish's or crabs from that area. I know people who live on Burnett Bay, catch fish off their piers, and have never had any problems. My neigbor growing up had a relative who had a pier on Burnett. They have been eating fish from Burnett for 40 years and no one has gotten sick. I challenge anyone to prove to me that a fish caught on Dow's reef in Trinity or from the Ship channel spoil banks hasnt spent some time in that ship channel at some point. Ive been eating fish from Burnett all my life and Im still walking and have a clean bill of health. To each his own but there is nothing wrong with the fish. A little research into how they test the fish would suprise some people.

Zac


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks ********* for the info. I'm just making sure since I'm new to saltwater fishing and have been bringing fish back to the house and eating them, I didn't want to be poisoning my family....lol

later


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Hey Rich,
Trying new turf, huh? There's plenty in Trinity and I wouldn't mind fishing with you again and showing you the area. 
Like *********, I have about 10 years of fish-eating from that area and I'm as healthy as a ........
Bernard


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, Bernard.... I'm going tomorrow or Monday. What's your schedule? I owe you a trip. RichG TX


----------



## Pro Hooker (Nov 3, 2004)

*Always be Prudent*

Seahunt186, the Fish Consumption Bans and Advisories are located on page 49 & 50 of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Outdoor Annual Hunting and Fishing Regulations 2004 2005 booklet. The last paragraph on page 50 address the area starting in Galveston Bay at a line drawn across from Red Bluff Point, to Five Mile Pass, to Houston Point in Trinity Bay and all waters North of that line. Adults should limit their consumption to no more that one, 8 oz meal per month, of all fish and blue crab. The Chemicals of concern are Dioxin and PCBs. You should read the entire article and make up you own mind as to it's correctness. Until next time, take care. BYE--------Tom


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Rich, I can't play until Wednesday.(2 more graveyards to go and a Tuesday Honey-do)
Tom: I read that article too and did some math. I usually bring my catch into work and it goes about 12 ways.(Co-workers) So I guess at that ratio, we average at least 8 oz eaten a piece and nobody on my shift has died in the last 16 years. I guess I ought to start giving a disclaimer before each feed and cross my fingers.
Bernard


----------

